# Is there a "front and a "back" to a snowboard?



## ace9213 (Oct 2, 2011)

if a board is a twin than it doesnt matter. if it is directional then yes it matters. twin=symmetrical direction=longer nose than tail.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Take a picture and post it, will be easier to explain.


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll try from the computer later. I'm using the forum from my iPhone.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

As a rule of thumb, if you hold the board up so that the graphics are "right side up", the tail is on the ground and the nose is in the air. For a directional board, the nose will be longer than the tail if you measure from the binding holes to the tips and the curve of the board will be optimized for carving 'forward'. For a directional twin, the holes will be centered, but the curve is optimized for one direction. For a true twin, it's just the graphics.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

most of the time the graphics will be a good indicator if it is a directional board or not.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

There are asymmetrical twins, like the park pickle, that the heel side edge has a deeper sidecut than the toeside.


----------



## Bock_E (Dec 14, 2011)

Is it black white and gold and have a weird design that you don't know what it is? Cuz if so ive got the same board that was my first one and if I remember correct the topsheet has a white strip that runs diagonal closer to the nose and also if your regular and are strapped in sitting in the snow the Lamar on the base should be right side up and readable. Or I've seen another that's black white and blue


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Also some twin boards may have a-symmetrical flex so even if they were a twin drilled and shape they may not have twin flex patterns, meaning the nose may be more flexible than the tail or vise versa.


----------



## Bock_E (Dec 14, 2011)

I forgot to add that the Lamar Mission is a directional cambered board unless it has recently changed.


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

Like people have said, it's a directional board, so there are going to be differences between the front and back. I would try changing the bindings up so they're in the correct positions. 



utilitylocator said:


> I bought the board and bindings from a friend (a Lamar mission) and havnt realy changed anything as far as binding positions. Any thoughts?


Most likely thing is that you and your friend have opposite stance positions (goofy vs. regular), so even if your friend had his bindings on correctly, when you strapped in without changing binding positions, you're now strapped in backwards. A second explanation is that your friend had been riding the board backwards himself without realizing it. A third explanation is that the liftie was just wrong.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Are your binding buckles on the medial side as well? I can't tell you how many times I've seen backwards bindings on my hill.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

d15 said:


> Are your binding buckles on the medial side as well? I can't tell you how many times I've seen backwards bindings on my hill.


This is what I was thinking, that maybe your bindings were switched. The buckles should be to the outside.


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

I would love to post a pic but I can't from my phone and the pics won't load from the laptop if they were taken with my phone.... I'll keep trying! Look at all the great advice! I hope to get the pics working soon so you all can see.


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

If you can't get it to post, then just find a picture of the board online and make bindings on it in paint.


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

*Pictures.... I hope..*

Ok so let's see if this works.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Everything set up properly for regular stance (left foot in the front)


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

SimonB said:


> Everything set up properly for regular stance (left foot in the front)


Yup, looks like kind of a narrow stance too - but the board might just be large.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Everything looks fine as noted earlier


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Uh, no not everything is fine. The rear binding faces backwards so much you really are snowboarding "backwards" (that is, if you're a regular stance).

Either increase the angle of the front binding, or decrease the angle of the rear one.


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

d15 said:


> Uh, no not everything is fine. The rear binding faces backwards so much you really are snowboarding "backwards" (that is, if you're a regular stance).
> 
> Either increase the angle of the front binding, or decrease the angle of the rear one.


So the board is facing the right way but the rear binding should be adjusted "in" if I understand you right.


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

utilitylocator said:


> So the board is facing the right way but the rear binding should be adjusted "in" if I understand you right.


If you snowboard with your left foot forward (regular) then it looks fine (direction-wise). Try different binding angles until you find something that works for you. There should be little numbers on the binding discs to indicate the angle that the bindings are at. When I first started out, I had my front foot turned out somewhere around 15 degrees and my back foot somewhere around -5 degrees. Might want to try something like that and see what you think. If you don't like the feel then change it around a little bit. Nowadays I ride with 12/-12 because i mostly do freestyle and ride switch a lot, but while you're riding primarily with one foot forward, most people find it more comfortable to have the front foot turned out much more than the back foot.


----------

